# SIDE ENTRY LITTER TRAY?



## rfraser11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Been scouring the internet for a large or XL side entry open litter tray, and I just cant find one! It would just fit into the space so much better, I thought "oh of course they make side-entry ones"... nope, lol. I recently ordered a Van Ness high sided tray in Large, was very disappointed as it isnt at all big, its the same size as my standard £3.99 one, I should have checked the measurements more closely  . Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The only side entry tray I have seen is the corner tray, of which I have one.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Brands-...441915676&sr=8-11&keywords=corner+litter+tray

I bought it to utilise the space available for a tray in my downstairs cloakroom. It did fit in fine, but I found that the tray was too shallow and my cats were sweeping litter out of the door opening.

So I switched to using a top entry box, which has worked out really well. These are not big enough for large cats to use comfortably, but you can always make your own top entry litter box using a tall storage box, cut a hole in the lid and file down the rough edges.

This is very similar to the box I have:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/...s_nofilter/litter_boxes_without_filter/464212


----------



## rfraser11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks @chillminx, I think ill have a go at cutting into a bigger plastic box.


----------

